# 1998 altima brake problems



## pscott00 (Dec 17, 2005)

HI:I have a 1998 altima GXE with a brake problem.I replaced the two front brake lines and one caliper.I tried to bleed them and the right side front and the left side rear would bleed but the other two sides would not and now I have no brakes at all .Any Help? Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pscott00 said:


> HI:I have a 1998 altima GXE with a brake problem.I replaced the two front brake lines and one caliper.I tried to bleed them and the right side front and the left side rear would bleed but the other two sides would not and now I have no brakes at all .Any Help? Thanks


did you make sure you had fluid going thru the new lines? instead of bleeding at the bleeders, gravity bleed them from the lines first. once you have free flowing fluid thru the lines, then bleed them thru the bleeders on the calipers. dont forget to do the right rear first and then the left rear, and then the front right and the drivers side front brake, last. this helps to get the air out of the lines going from the longest line and furthest brake first.


----------



## pscott00 (Dec 17, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> did you make sure you had fluid going thru the new lines? instead of bleeding at the bleeders, gravity bleed them from the lines first. once you have free flowing fluid thru the lines, then bleed them thru the bleeders on the calipers. dont forget to do the right rear first and then the left rear, and then the front right and the drivers side front brake, last. this helps to get the air out of the lines going from the longest line and furthest brake first.


Thanks I will try that.


----------

